# Chap and Mango; Arabian Mau's 13 months old



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*

Chap and Mango; Arabian Mau's 13 months old

These beautiful brothers are so intelligent and need a young family life they love children and playing. 
They are very big softies and love cuddles. They are neutered and have pet passports because they have come from Dubai.

They will need a garden to play in



If you are interested in homing them please contact Patsy at Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]

Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about then from the Animal Lifeline UK Team*

Chap and Mango; Arabian Mau's 13 months old


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Oooh what a gorgeous pair

Paws crossed your new adoring slave finds you soon xxx


----------

